# Dado rabbit cutting ?



## RonH (Jan 25, 2009)

I posted a couple of days ago under general routing and the answers seemed to suggest I cooked a bit and there were other options to my choice of bit used. I will be rabbiting and dado in 3/4 plywood. I am using a festool 1/4" router (1 1/3hp) with good dust pickup.

now my question ..What are the best choices of bits for that operation
Double fluted staright ?
straight bit with shear ?
plunging straight bit ?
slot cutter spiral bit ?

How do I know if I am putting more pressure on the cut or taking too much off at a time?

How many passes should I be making to complete a 1/4X1/4 or 1/4x3/4 dado?
same question to a rabbit?

One final question...I have a woodline catalog and the prices are alot less than the freud bits I have been using from my local supplier. Is the quality of woodline bits worth my consideration or should I stick with freud and whiteside ?

What is a good source for online sales of quality bits ?

thanks in advnce, ron


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll throw my 2 c in even if I don't have 2c since I'm a beginner
and only parroting what I read:

There seems to be some controversy here - some say downcut, some say down/upcut
and others say straight/double fluted with bottom flute since it gives
a cleaner cut. I kind of go for the last solution as it's probably cheaper
and maybe you're less likely to break the bit.

Regarding the pressure, you will both hear the router begging for
mercy / fighting and maybe see burn marks if you're too heavy handed.
Just take it easy - there's probably some rough figure on how much
you can take (others will tell you) but I think it depends
also on how powerful your router is and the bit type - do it safely.


----------

